
Reading linear texts on paper versus computer screen (2013) [pdf] - azizsaya
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/256563189_Reading_linear_texts_on_paper_versus_computer_screen_Effects_on_reading_comprehension
======
gregmac
Did this compare pdfs formatted for 8.5x11? Ironically, I cannot effectively
read this on my phone because the formatting requires constant horizontal
scrolling, though I find the same issue with reading documents like this (that
don't wrap/reflow) on a regular computer screen.

I guess I'm wondering does this study compare the medium (paper vs screen) or
whether it's easier to read when formatting matches the medium (a document
formatted for paper read on paper vs screen)?

~~~
criddell
I didn't read the whole thing, but scrolling was definitely one of the
problems they identified. Text on paper is fixed in position and that seems to
help comprehension compared to text that scrolls electronically.

It seems like if they had compared equivalently sized e-ink screen and paper,
many of the differences would have gone away.

~~~
gregmac
When I read on a computer, my ideal width seems to be around 1/3 of a 1080p
monitor. I usually have my browser window sized at about 2/3 of the screen
width.

On phone, most sites that have even a remotely responsive design are easy
enough to read.

I've also read at least a dozen Epub format books on my phone in the past few
months, and frankly the convenience has got me back into reading in a way I
haven't in years. My reader renders text as orange(ish)-on-black, and the big
thing is I can read in bed at night without disturbing my partner (whereas
even a small book light was disruptive). I've read mostly fiction but nothing
like scientific papers, so I'm not sure how that translates, but definitely I
find it's a good reading experience. It's also easy on the eyes on a way
black-on-white PDFs cannot be.

The key though with all of this is that the text is formatted appropriately
for the medium. White backgrounds on backlight screens are just as hard to
read as if you had white text on black paper. I don't doubt it's hard to
isolate the effects of format and medium, but they're tied in a way that you
can't ignore one and study the other, imho.

------
ivan_ah
Direct link to proper PDF from sci-hub: [https://sci-
hub.tw/10.1016/j.ijer.2012.12.002](https://sci-
hub.tw/10.1016/j.ijer.2012.12.002)

My personal experience is very much aligned with the findings of this paper. I
lose A LOT of IQ points when I'm reading on screen. It's the general medium
difference, but also ability to concentrate, the context where I'll be
reading, and general attitude.

As others have mentioned eInk partially mitigates some of these differences,
but not all. Paper has still a big role to play if we want effective learning.

------
perfunctory
Related book I found very interesting
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shallows_(book)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shallows_\(book\)).
I always felt this way but after reading this book I doubled down on reading
on paper.

------
adontz
I was always printing out texts larger than a few pages. I felt like it's
easier. Now I know it's not my personal trait.

------
raudaschl
Also worth reading (though in Japanese) - Effect of Reading a Book on a Tablet
Computer on Cerebral Blood Flow in the Prefrontal Cortex (2018) -
[https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jjh/73/1/73_39/_pdf/-ch...](https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jjh/73/1/73_39/_pdf/-char/en)

Showed increased brain activity (increase in regional cerebral blood flow) was
observed following reading a novel on a tablet computer compared with that
after reading a printed book.

~~~
ivan_ah
Specifically for pixels-disturbing-sleep problem there is this very useful
app: [https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)

But can we conclude from this that pixels disturb brain in general? Maybe the
increased brain blood flow is good during waking hours?

------
bryanrasmussen
what about on an eInk display.

------
plg
What was the effect size?

